# Is this site a valid guide to Playa del Carmen?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking at condos and such in Playa and came across this site. Is this guy’s map accurate?

https://www.playadelcarmen.org/playa-del-carmen-apartments/


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My recommendation would be to get on a good internet connection and use google maps street view and click your way up and down some of the streets in the areas the blogger says to avoid. I'm not familiar with PDC, but when I do that in google maps it doesn't seem to me like those areas are as bad as the blogger indicates, nor nice enough that I'd want to live there if I can afford better.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

eastwind said:


> My recommendation would be to get on a good internet connection and use google maps street view and click your way up and down some of the streets in the areas the blogger says to avoid. I'm not familiar with PDC, but when I do that in google maps it doesn't seem to me like those areas are as bad as the blogger indicates, nor nice enough that I'd want to live there if I can afford better.


That is a good suggestion - but if a given fracc/area is gated it will not work. Google earth works a little better - but once again there is no street view.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

eastwind said:


> My recommendation would be to get on a good internet connection and use google maps street view and click your way up and down some of the streets in the areas the blogger says to avoid. I'm not familiar with PDC, but when I do that in google maps it doesn't seem to me like those areas are as bad as the blogger indicates, nor nice enough that I'd want to live there if I can afford better.


The problem with Google Maps and especially street views is that they are often hopelessly out-of-date for this part of the world.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

LoggedIn said:


> The problem with Google Maps and especially street views is that they are often hopelessly out-of-date for this part of the world.


When in street view, in the upper-left-hand-corner, there's an information overlay giving the location and some things to click on. At the bottom of that overlay it shows you the date of the imagery. It can be a few years old. 

The PDC imagery is from June 2016. The Mahahual imagery I looked at for the other thread is 5 years old.


----------

